# Alternate/PCGH-XMAS-PC: Als AMD- und Intel-Edition mit bis zu 335€ Preisvorteil und Battlefield 5 [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alternate/PCGH-XMAS-PC: Als AMD- und Intel-Edition mit bis zu 335€ Preisvorteil und Battlefield 5 [Werbung]*

						Die PCGH-PCs gibt es nun schon seit 10 Jahren. Diesen Anlass haben wir genutzt, um ein komplett neues PCGH-PC-Sortiment inkl. neuem Aktions-PC zu launchen. Den streng limitierten XMAS-PC gibt es dabei als AMD- und Intel-Edition mit bis zu 335 Euro Preisvorteil und zusätzlich einer Battlefield-5-Vollversion.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alternate/PCGH-XMAS-PC: Als AMD- und Intel-Edition mit bis zu 335€ Preisvorteil und Battlefield 5 [Werbung]*


----------



## PAPERBOT (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-XMAS-PC: Als AMD- und Intel-Edition mit bis zu 335€ Preisvorteil und Battlefield 5 [Werbung]*

wir wollen aber den neuen Ultimate PC zu Weihnachten!


----------



## alex_k (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-XMAS-PC: Als AMD- und Intel-Edition mit bis zu 335€ Preisvorteil und Battlefield 5 [Werbung]*

Mein letzter Alternate X-Mas PC.... - Ich glaube mit i5 3570K. - Aber das Mainboard (normales ATX) war nur mit 6 statt 9 Schrauben befestigt... - Und nein, Abstandhalter und Schrauben ware nicht im Lieferumfang, um das selbst in die Hand zu nehmen. 
Ist halt doof, wenn man Angst hat, und hinten an der SATA Verkabelung, Netzteil Strom, ZSB Anschlüssen ran muss, und das Board "federt", weil da keine Befestigung mit dem Gehäuse ist.

Alternate, das trag ich euch heute noch nach. - Einzelteile gern wieder. - Aber sollte ich jemals wieder einen Komplett PC kaufen, wäre das ein Rücksendegrund!

Bisher bin ich standfaht und habe am "Black Fridey" 0 EUR ausgegeben. - Ich glaube, das bleibt auch so.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-XMAS-PC: Als AMD- und Intel-Edition mit bis zu 335€ Preisvorteil und Battlefield 5 [Werbung]*

könntet ihr mal bei alternate anklopfen und das ändern lassen:


> inkl. NVIDIA NVIDIA Battlefield V DC-Spiel



danke. ^^


----------



## BoMbY (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-XMAS-PC: Als AMD- und Intel-Edition mit bis zu 335€ Preisvorteil und Battlefield 5 [Werbung]*

Lol, mit einer RTX 2070.


----------



## alex_k (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-XMAS-PC: Als AMD- und Intel-Edition mit bis zu 335€ Preisvorteil und Battlefield 5 [Werbung]*

Schade dass es noch kein Dementi von PCGH, oder noch besser Alternate Seite gab, ob das Mainboard aktuell wieder mit 9 statt 6 Schrauben bei den Alternate PCs (egal ob eigene, oder PCGH Geräte)  gefertigt wird. - Ich halte die Zeitersparniss bei der PC Produktion für sehr gering.

Und ja, da mag ich ä Dipfeleschisser sein. - Mir egal.


----------



## bastian123f (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-XMAS-PC: Als AMD- und Intel-Edition mit bis zu 335€ Preisvorteil und Battlefield 5 [Werbung]*



alex_k schrieb:


> Schade dass es noch kein Dementi von PCGH, oder noch besser Alternate Seite gab, ob das Mainboard aktuell wieder mit 9 statt 6 Schrauben bei den Alternate PCs (egal ob eigene, oder PCGH Geräte)  gefertigt wird. - Ich halte die Zeitersparniss bei der PC Produktion für sehr gering.
> 
> Und ja, da mag ich ä Dipfeleschisser sein. - Mir egal.



Bist nicht. Wenn die Löcher da sind, dann sollte man die auch nutzen.

Ich hatte bei meinem 970A nur 6 Löcher und jetzt beim B450 9. Dann haben mir Abstandshalter gefehlt und ich hatte keine passenden. Naja. Gewinde aufgebohrt und von hinten per Mutter gekontert. Hauptsache ich habe es mit 9 Schrauben befestigt.


----------



## alex_k (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-XMAS-PC: Als AMD- und Intel-Edition mit bis zu 335€ Preisvorteil und Battlefield 5 [Werbung]*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Bist nicht. Wenn die Löcher da sind, dann sollte man die auch nutzen.
> 
> Ich hatte bei meinem 970A nur 6 Löcher und jetzt beim B450 9. Dann haben mir Abstandshalter gefehlt und ich hatte keine passenden. Naja. Gewinde aufgebohrt und von hinten per Mutter gekontert. Hauptsache ich habe es mit 9 Schrauben befestigt.



Wenn ich mehr als 1500 EUR für einen komplett PC ausgebe, dann sollte da auch 100 % Qualität beim Aufbau vorhanden sein, und man sollte nicht an 30 Sekunden Zeitersparnis für einen PC Schrauber sparen.
Ich halte nicht davon, selbst am Gehäuse umbohren zu müssen. - Es gibt so viele super Gehäuse für kleines Geld. - Da kann man sich das echt sparen. - Und Schauben sind bei den Cases in der Regel ausreichend von Hersteller mitgeliefert.
Warum diese nicht separat einfach im PC Karton mitgegeben werden, versteh ich auch nicht. - Kostet Alternate keinen Cent, und mit jedem case, was sie auspacken, gibts nen neuen Schraubenberg dazu.


Seis drum. - Dieses Jahr gibts keinen neuen PC. - Meiner langweilt sich meistens zu tode, wenn ich nicht gerade Folding@Home laufen lassen (im PCGH Team natürlich) 

Vor 20 Jahren hab ich nooch alle paar Monate nen PC Upgrade gemackt. - Heute hab ich die 40 Lenze überschritten, und bin viel ruhiger geworden, was das angeht. - Mir tuts mein Ryzen 7 1700X (gekauft am 23.12.2017) immer noch. - Es ist kein "Schnellschuss vor Heilig Abend" dieses Jahr in Planung.


----------



## -Flinx- (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-XMAS-PC: Als AMD- und Intel-Edition mit bis zu 335€ Preisvorteil und Battlefield 5 [Werbung]*

Ööööm....."Streng Limitiert" hat für mich 0 Aussagekraft. Limitiert auf 50? 150?  10K? 100K???


----------



## Arkintosz (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-XMAS-PC: Als AMD- und Intel-Edition mit bis zu 335€ Preisvorteil und Battlefield 5 [Werbung]*

Inwiefern ist den das Zeug gratis, wenn man einen PC kaufen muss um es zu bekommen?

Das ist eigentlich ein Bundle mit einem Gesamtpreis. In welchem Land lebe ich eigentlich, dass man das "gratis" nennen kann?

"Kaufen Sie jetzt einen Satz Reifen für 50.000€ und bekommen Sie ein Auto gratis dazu" - alles klar...


----------



## geisi2 (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-XMAS-PC: Als AMD- und Intel-Edition mit bis zu 335€ Preisvorteil und Battlefield 5 [Werbung]*

Hmmm beim Ryzen ca. 200€  beim Intel Rechner über 300€ Rabatt auf den normalen Preis.


----------

